# Born without Velcro??



## Chasing Bella (Mar 24, 2015)

My puppy is 15 weeks and we joke that she must have lost her velcro. She does want to be where ever you are but when you pick her up and try to hold her and pet her she doesn't want to stay. She will play puppy bite and play but not settle down for petting and cuddles. Is this usual as a puppy? Do they get more "Velcro" as they get older? I want her to be my cuddle bug!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The short answer is "yes". That is usual behavior for a puppy. She's still very young and just doesn't know what to do with all that energy! She won't really be full grown until about two years of age. Of course, she will gradually settle down well before the age of two, and you will see the "Velcro" gene emerging little by little. She is acting like a normal puppy. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms is RIGHT - the other side is wear the pup out - put them on your chest - let them hear your heart beat - every breath you take - this is what they left behind when u picked them up - TRY IT !!!!


----------



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

Our V is 7 months old and must have defective Velcro. She will leave the couch and lay somewhere else if you get to close. She is friendly enough but definitely does not fit the Velcro description.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My V's are 4 & 6 and they get more velcro every year. I guess they bond more & more each day.


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Build a bond with the dog, do lots of training and fun games revolved around you and your bond will grow daily. Probably to the point of being slightly annoying but that's why we love them ;D


----------

